# Leaving



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I may continue to read from time to time, but I will no longer be posting on this site or recommending it to others. I cannot be a part of a site who appoints a moderator (who is supposed to be someone who welcomes, respects, and promotes the rules of a site) that is willing to give "advice" to someone to break the law in regards to their pet's licensing, as well as who is not willing to, at times, agree to disagree, and who constantly has to belittle people who do not believe exactly the same thing they do, or at least accept that others have their own educated opinions and where they may not agree with them it does not necessarily make that person (general term) wrong either. There is no "one size fits all" when it comes to nutrition, medical care, training, or anything else in the animal world, same as there is no "one size fits all" when it comes to raising human children. It's absolutely disgraceful that any site would a) allow a person like that to stay a member (on any other board I am on they would have been booted long ago) and b) not only do they get to stay a member, but they are a MODERATOR, someone who is supposed to be a positive representative of this board. My apologies to everyone else, however that is not something that I care to be a part of and endorse by continuing to post and recommend this site.

For those with issues, good luck to you, I hope they get resolved, for those getting pets in the future, best of luck to you, and anyone else I forgot, best wishes and I hope everything turns out for the best.

Take care everyone!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Boxermommie: I hope you reconsider. It will be sad to see you go! I have learned alot from you and always look forward to seeing your posts. I have posted in the General Talk about something similar to what you posted. It's the differing opinions of people that help me w/my decisions but I don't agree that people should be "blasted" for their opinions! Best of luck to you! You will be missed! :frown:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey....don't let the door hit you in the....

just teasing. Come on, so what, you're losing in a few debates, no big whoop, no need to leave in a huff. This looks like a nice site from what I can tell. Hey, at least the moderators don't make it commonplace to red line posts, edit posts, dictate what you can and cannot say like some sort of socialist dictatorship like other places I have visited. From what I observed, you were in no way treated rudely, you simply didn't fare too well in a debate. If you have to win all the debates all the time, maybe the boards that practice blatant censorship of posts would be more to your liking? Not every board is going to treat you with a set of kid gloves like other places.
You can be treated and spoken to like an adult in an adult type fashion, or you can hang out a site where everything is peaches and cream so long as you don't say anything bad about pumpkin, string beans, or AVC. So where would you rather be, a place where differing opinions are always rejected, or a place with a good mix of ideas, approaches that makes for interesting debate and conversation? You seem to me like a mature minded individual who can you mix it up with the best of them and I found some of your posts interesting and enjoyable. But this post about leaving...you expect that from a much weaker person...not you. There are plenty of boards that treat everyone like they are 13, but that doesn't seem like your style. So that's 2 people that want you to stay...chatty cathy and myself. I bet you there are more too!

Charlie


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

It really has more to do with advocating breaking the law and putting someone's dog(s) in jeopardy for doing that. Many places will take your dog if found to be unlicensed, many will quarantine them if they were to bite someone (or someone even SAID they were bit), it is stupid and foolish not to follow the law where that is concerned. And as I stated above, I do not make it a practice to be involved in anything that condones breaking the law, regardless of the law. It is also incredibly ignorant to be giving "advice" like that to people when one has no idea where they live, what their laws are, or what the consequences are for breakig those laws. It has absolutely nothing to do with any debate, or winning or losing, it is the fact that I do not want to be part of a site that finds it okay to mistreat others and advocate breaking laws. And it isn't just me, it's the way others are treated as well. I've been here a while, and it's only gotten worse. I don't care to see what the future holds personally.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I am sorry you think this way. But, I can't control what people say. I can't ban someone for saying what they feel, that is why we are all here. If we couldn't say what we feel the board wouldn't grown. If we never disagreed on something, we would never get smarter. 

Now about the site advocating breaking the law. This is in no way true. Again, "the site" doesn't endorse the beliefs and statements of others. I personally don't endorse or belief what is all said here. If I don't agree, I challenge it, but I always keep an open mind.

Now as far as being a Moderator on this board. It has no special privileges or rights. Its not a glorified position, they are simply here to help myself make sure that this board stays clear of unwanted spam. I want people to be able to speak their mind and not be controlled by what others think is right or wrong. 

If you do decide to leave, I do want to thank you and tell you that I have witnessed you help a lot of people and there are a lot of people that can benefit from your knowledge. The board needs people who disagree on things. Its the only way you can get both sides. 


BoxerMommie said:


> I do not want to be part of a site that finds it okay to mistreat others and advocate breaking laws. And it isn't just me, it's the way others are treated as well. I've been here a while, and it's only gotten worse. I don't care to see what the future holds personally.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Best of luck to you Boxermommie. I always enjoyed the challenges and thread replies from you. Hopefully you can find what you're looking for.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Best of luck to you Boxermommie. I always enjoyed the challenges and thread replies from you. Hopefully you can find what you're looking for.



Uh thanks...but I'm not "looking" for anything.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok...I didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know what happend and I am new to this forum. Seems like alot of forums have members that are really pushy about their opinions. I have seen people post things I don't agree with but I simply just ignore it because what that person thinks is not going to change my mind no matter how much they try to push their opinion. However, its not comfortable to stay with a forum that if you post your own opinon or experience and you keep getting told your wrong and they are the only one that is right. Like BoxerMommie stated in the OP there is no one size fits all for anything in life I beleive. Again, I dont know what happened but even though I am new it sucks that BoxerMommie is leaving because I found her posts to be insightful. Also on other forums I have noticed if a moderator is part of the problem they do not always have to follow the rules and recieve infractions or banned or at least not be a part of the forum staff.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i'll miss u boxermommie. you've definitely given out some wonderful ideas and suggestions and I loved that you were one of the few that was willing to look at all views and consider different opinions. best of luck to your family (including ur pups).


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Boxermommie, I'm sorry you feel the need to leave as I believe you have contributed quite significantly to the board. I know that many have been thankful for your help.

I do understand how you feel, however, I think that on any internet forum where free speech and sharing of opinions and experiences is encouraged, we do have to expect some responses to be more abrasive than we care to see. We also have to expect to see posts that we don't agree with, some very much so. We may not all agree, but we all have experience and educated opinions to share, yourself and the poster you are referring to included. It can be difficult, but you are also allowed and encouraged to express your thoughts, opinions and experiences as rebuttal, or just from a different side. 

This is a great forum that has several knowledgeable members that are very passionate about their beliefs and experiences, and sometimes that can rub others the wrong way.

I do hope you'll reconsider your choice to leave.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Man! Just read this! Going to miss you!!!!:frown:


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 1, 2009)

BoxerMommie said:


> I may continue to read from time to time, but I will no longer be posting on this site or recommending it to others. I cannot be a part of a site who appoints a moderator (who is supposed to be someone who welcomes, respects, and promotes the rules of a site) that is willing to give "advice" to someone to break the law in regards to their pet's licensing, as well as who is not willing to, at times, agree to disagree, and who constantly has to belittle people who do not believe exactly the same thing they do, or at least accept that others have their own educated opinions and where they may not agree with them it does not necessarily make that person (general term) wrong either. There is no "one size fits all" when it comes to nutrition, medical care, training, or anything else in the animal world, same as there is no "one size fits all" when it comes to raising human children. It's absolutely disgraceful that any site would a) allow a person like that to stay a member (on any other board I am on they would have been booted long ago) and b) not only do they get to stay a member, but they are a MODERATOR, someone who is supposed to be a positive representative of this board. My apologies to everyone else, however that is not something that I care to be a part of and endorse by continuing to post and recommend this site.
> 
> For those with issues, good luck to you, I hope they get resolved, for those getting pets in the future, best of luck to you, and anyone else I forgot, best wishes and I hope everything turns out for the best.
> 
> Take care everyone!



I've only been here for a very brief time, but understand exactly what you're saying, BoxerMommie. 

There will always be the weak-willed or ignorant who are easily swayed by, and will sheepishly follow the loudest goat ...

But it's obvious that your insightful _bleats_ on this forum have been both heard and appreciated. :wink:

Hopefully, you'll reconsider, and not be chased off by a goat in wolf's clothing.


----------

